# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Praiano-Capri report

## LindaP

We were in Praiano for 3 nights....but I could've stayed forever. Our hotel, Casa Angelina was a gem. And our room was the rooftop of the hotel....so we could see forever. To the right was the sprawling Positano down to the beach, ahead was Capri and infinity, and to the left was the sleepy town of Praiano,with its distinct bell tower. And those bells rang so sweetly, every hour. We witnessed fireworks from a wedding and the town celebration, with band, of the feast of San Gennero. All this from our rooftop pearch. Complete with fresh olives, and wine from Ravello.....heaven.
    The walk to the beach was about 300 steps, and it was a great rocky set of different pearches. The restaurant there was La Gavitella.....excellent. We ate there twice, and had the freshest calamari, prawns, octopus, fish, and pasta, so good. Arugula salads with freash tomatoes, perfect.

       We had been to Capri once before....but wanted to go back, because theres just no place quite like it. The daytrippers would fill the streets during the day, but at night it transforms into a quite little lit-up setting, and the Piazetta is the place to go for a drink, and of course the olives.
    We stayed again at Hotel LUna, with our balcony view of the Fraglioni.
We ate twice at the beach restaurant down by the Fraglioni.....La Fontalina, excellent. Bill wore his St Barths tee shirt one day, and the cuople next to us, the woman says"thats our favorite place in the world"......so I know it really is a small world. And St Barths is a connector.
       In conclusion, I asked Bill last night what was his favorite place of the 3 places we went(with Praiano already my Choice in my mind)....and he said Praiano. Something about it was mesmerizing.....amd with that, I realize that is also St Barths.

----------


## MIke R

yup... it is a truly extraordinary place and area of Italy......for us its right up there with Taormina /Mt Etna area in Sicily

glad you enjoyed it...we hope to get back some day

----------

